# where to buy light organ



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Hope everyone's off to a good start on your Halloween displays! I was wondereing if anyone knew where to buy a light organ and wall wart from for the Gemmy skull hack. I have three to do and cme across one of the posts that uses these. Thanks for any help.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you can solder and don't mind putting together an easy kit you can buy one from Electronics 123.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Here's another site you may want to check out - http://www.hobbytron.com/ColorOrgans.html
or
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/products.asp?dept=1064
I have ordered from both of these places.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help - hopefully this will work!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Electronic Goldmine has these on sale:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=C4530


----------

